# Bye, Bye Supergo



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

In case you all didn't hear, all Supergo's will now be converted to Perfomance bike shops, or "Super Performance" bike shops. Additionally, Specialized has pulled out of Supergo, and Giant is pulling out of Performance. Interesting.


----------



## RiDE (May 28, 2004)

jm3 said:


> In case you all didn't hear, all Supergo's will now be converted to Perfomance bike shops, or "Super Performance" bike shops. Additionally, Specialized has pulled out of Supergo, and Giant is pulling out of Performance. Interesting.


This is being misreported a lot. It's Performance/Supergo that is pulling Specialized/Giant out and not the other way around. Performance was apparently not happy with how Specialized/Giant is telling them how to sell their bikes in their own store.

Here's yesterday's article about it on BRAIN



> Late last week Giant and Specialized announced, individually, that they had terminated their relationships with Performance in agreements with the retail giant. Performance chief executive officer Garry Snook, however, said the decision to end business with both brands *was not an agreement between parties, but exclusively a Performance decision*.


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Funny, but it's spin*

The Specialized part might be true, but not Giant - they pulled the plug because Performance represented their brand so poorly (and everyone else's, at least in these parts). Performance can say what they want, but Giant has been looking at this for a long, long time.

The Specialized thing is strange - that leaves no major brands in Performance/Supergo/Super Performance - I'm probably missing one, but I can't think of any. This would seem like a very poor decision unless they have a replacement set up. I'm sure they do.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Performance has been selling Jamis and Iron Horse bikes along side Giant for years now. I wonder if those will be their new stable lines.


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

penniless pedals said:


> Performance has been selling Jamis and Iron Horse bikes along side Giant for years now. I wonder if those will be their new stable lines.


According to the bicycleretailer.com article they're looking to add Schwinn/GT to mix. So we have Iron Horse, Jamis, Fuji, and Schwinn/GT.


----------



## el gee (Feb 4, 2005)

Jett said:


> According to the bicycleretailer.com article they're looking to add Schwinn/GT to mix. So we have Iron Horse, Jamis, Fuji, and Schwinn/GT.


The Supergo in Santa Monica seems to have a lot of Felts along with Paul Frank beach cruisers. For mountain bikes, I suspect Supergo is going to make a big push for their housebrand Weyless and Access frames, with the roadbike offering consisting of the Scattante and/or Tirreno housebrand lines.

At the Performance in San Diego I've also seen Cannondale, along with some Look and Basso frames.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

jm3 said:


> The Specialized part might be true, but not Giant - they pulled the plug because Performance represented their brand so poorly (and everyone else's, at least in these parts). Performance can say what they want, but Giant has been looking at this for a long, long time.
> 
> The Specialized thing is strange - that leaves no major brands in Performance/Supergo/Super Performance - I'm probably missing one, but I can't think of any. This would seem like a very poor decision unless they have a replacement set up. I'm sure they do.


The local Performance sells Cannondales


----------



## glenk (May 26, 2005)

This really sucks because if you live close to both as I do, I'd find the same item at 25-33% different price between stores and I'd get it at the lowest price even disregarding my 10% Team membership discount sometimes. Now all the prices and maybe inventory will likely be the same.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

It's really a drag to see what Supergo became over the years, because in their early years, the original Wilshire Bl. store in Santa Monica was a fine shop. Lots of great brands of bikes and parts, and the staff actually knew cycling. I bought several bikes there, and tons of parts and accessories, and didn't think twice about making the drive down there. As the years went by, the selection of brands shrank, replaced by their own house brands, and nearly all the decent sales staff left. It's only gotten worse each year.

Guess I won't need to worry about fighting the traffic to get there anymore.


----------

